# New to dboard but used on frogforum =p



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey all! 
Im corey. Red eye tree frog breeder and now reaching out to different breeds of frogs. STRAWBERRY DARTS / GREY TREE FROGS / CLOWN Tree Frogs and a few more by the end of the year.

Im am specifically looking for LUKE. I would like to breed the BLUE SIDED TREE FROG aka Yellow eyed Tree frog (Agalychnis annae). I heard he was a breeder and was interested in breeding them as well since they are endangered and i want to help the cause =P If anyone can help me locate him please tell him to email me at [email protected] Thank you all 

-Corey


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

There is a neat feature...the search button. Took me about 5 minutes of searching to fidn him. Heres his profile http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/lukebalsavich.html


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

If you plan on breeding these creatures, best learn their names.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Uhhh, I don't see anything wrong with the spelling or names of the frogs?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Uhhh, I don't see anything wrong with the spelling or names of the frogs?


No, they are not spelled wrong, but they are "call names" instead of scientific names, as I'd usually hope a person breeding such frogs would refer to them. 

Perhaps I'm being harsh, and for that, I would apologize, but I really just think a person has significantly more credibility when they are calling frogs by the appropriate name; it would imply to me a person is up to date with protocol in the frog hobby.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

Gnarly said:


> If you plan on breeding these creatures, best learn their names.


They don't do the nasty without scientific names?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

This guy did not get the warmest of greetings 

Dude, welcome!...and best wishes!


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

CJ PELCH said:


> Hey all!
> Im corey. Red eye tree frog breeder and now reaching out to different breeds of frogs. STRAWBERRY DARTS / GREY TREE FROGS / CLOWN Tree Frogs and a few more by the end of the year.
> 
> Im am specifically looking for LUKE. I would like to breed the BLUE SIDED TREE FROG aka Yellow eyed Tree frog (Agalychnis annae). I heard he was a breeder and was interested in breeding them as well since they are endangered and i want to help the cause =P If anyone can help me locate him please tell him to email me at [email protected] Thank you all
> ...


Hi Corey and welcome!

I agree that you weren't given the warmest welcome and wanted to say hello.

I think that it is great that you want to help a cause and contact a species specific breeder for your questions. For the future, there is a community tab at the top of the forum that will lead you to a members list 

Hope that you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Moriko said:


> Hi Corey and welcome!
> 
> I agree that you weren't given the warmest welcome and wanted to say hello.
> 
> ...


Well said. Welcome Corey!

-Chris


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea well he also showed up and his first post (a few minutes before this one) was a sale ad and advertisement for his website that he posted in the breeding, eggs and tadpoles subforum...

Soooo... The reaction in this thread was probably in line with what I would expect of someone doing that. Personally, I always do some post searching before I jump to any conclusions and defend/attack someone else.......

Plus, he could really use to learn appropriate use of caps lock on the internet/forum.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry guys ... I'm with Tom on this one. 

There was a slight aire of self-entitlement in OPs post ... and the very first thing you do is post a classified thread in the wrong section? ... No thx. Sorry buddy, you're on your own.

I hope you find what you're looking for. I have a feeling that unless YOU need something, we won't be hearing from you. Here's to you proving me wrong.

... moving on.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I completely understand where you are coming from, but I don't think anyone was intentionally defending anyone. I personally know what it is like to come to a new forum, make mistakes (more than I'd like to admit), and have people help to correct what I've done wrong. I was only trying to extend the same courtesy and respect that I was given when joining forums in the past. 

In my opinion, everyone is entitled to their mistakes, as long as they are able to learn from them and move on. Hopefully that is the case here.


----------



## Djturna4thakidz (Mar 5, 2013)

I too think his greeting was a little harsh. I am also new on here and it takes some confidence to start posting. Before we get all over him and write him off, lets see what he has to say. We all make mistakes and we all desearve a fair go at it. The OP now knows how you all feel about his plug and misplaced classified ad. Somebody with experience should help him out and lets move on. This site is all about frog education, lets keep it that way and stray away from nasty comments. 

Sorry OP, I too am new and now know to use scientific names from here on out.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow,easy guys.No need to be so harsh,we were all noobs at one time.The ad has been removed until the minimum requirements are met.It's a learning experience just as it was once for everyone else.

Welcome Corey,These really are a great group of guys and gals,we're just a little grumpy today!


----------



## HSR (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I'm new here as well and have found it is a great place for information. Most people are willing to help with whatever you need!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope I wasn't misunderstood. I wasn't attacking or defending anyone. I do believe he wasn't given the warmest greeting though, which goes against my general feeling of this forum. I do believe this is a great place with many very helpful people. I've met or conversed with many on here that I consider fellow hobbyist and friends.

I understand that many people can make their own assumptions or conclusions with first impressions. 

I also believe that we should be welcoming and respectable. Benefit of the doubt. Some members come and go. Some stay and are valuable. Some stay and can be a bit of thorn. Such is life.

Being a member of this community, then I'd prefer that we be a warm and welcoming place that encourages everyone to do their best in this hobby. It's a little troubling to me when people are treated rude or harshly on here. I won't say it went to that extreme this time, but "not the warmest greeting" was given.

The gist of it...I was more concerned with our lack of respect than the character of our new member.

-Chris

(Once again, I hope this isn't misunderstood. I mean it with respect to all of our members.)


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, Totally not the outcome i would of expected compared to the frog forum. =(.

Thank you for helping me find Luke and those that gave me the warm welcome. 
If you guys looked at my website i posted all the "SCIENTIFIC NAMES". No reason to attack me here. I already know the common names and scientific. 

Being nice and courteous gets you a long way in life and i would expect you guys to treat me fair. If you have a negative comment to say please private me and ill address an issue. 

Please note: I am just a general Herp collector and breeder. I am not a business. I do not make enough money on here to make an income. I clearly get my money back for the THOUSANDS of dollars i spent collecting them over time. I wanted more of a challenge so i decided to start building vivariums with the great stuff background and also a rain chamber. I found it so exciting and thrilling to see a full life cycle of frogs of any species. 

Yes i did post an advert in one of the sections (i forgot which one) displaying my website and the first line was "IS ANYONE GOING TO THE SAN DIEGO REPTILE SUPER SHOW?" I will apologize if i posted some prices of my new feeders that i ended up getting for the first time the other day. I was over excited.  This forum is a bit more strict than frogforum.net and it will take some getting used to. It is much more challenging on this website to find things and how to properly post them. Please bare with me. In the mean time. Thanks again for the warm welcome. (for those of you that did).

-CJ


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> ...
> 
> Plus, he could really use to learn appropriate use of caps lock on the internet/forum.


senTenCe structure MuCh?


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

senditdonkey said:


> senTenCe structure MuCh?



RUDE!!!! .that is it..goodbye.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

CJ PELCH said:


> RUDE!!!! .that is it..goodbye.


I did not quote you. I was defending you. I quoted some one that was attacking you.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

CJ PELCH said:


> RUDE!!!! .that is it..goodbye.


Aw, hopefully you don't really go. 
The Internet is a tricky place because its sometimes easy to mistake the intent of a comment, or the tone, or even who the comment is directed at, especially on these forums where multiple people may be replying to the same thing at the same time. 

I don't think anyone was overly harsh, though we could have been sweeter. Myself included. 

The forum is a very useful tool and typically members are happy to assist with any questions. I'm sure you'll he the hang of it quickly if you stick around.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Corey,

We also have a section that is more dedicated to Tree Frogs.

This is primarily a Dendroboard (Poison Dart Frog) forum - but you can get more specific in regards to Tree Frogs there.

Hope you find the person you're looking for.

s



CJ PELCH said:


> Hey all!
> Im corey. Red eye tree frog breeder and now reaching out to different breeds of frogs. STRAWBERRY DARTS / GREY TREE FROGS / CLOWN Tree Frogs and a few more by the end of the year.
> 
> Im am specifically looking for LUKE. I would like to breed the BLUE SIDED TREE FROG aka Yellow eyed Tree frog (Agalychnis annae). I heard he was a breeder and was interested in breeding them as well since they are endangered and i want to help the cause =P If anyone can help me locate him please tell him to email me at [email protected] Thank you all
> ...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Valid points*, I didn't do a post search....I basically just saw a guy say "HI", and not get a particularly warm welcome and little apparent reason for it. 

*Maybe I should of searched* but I still think we could have been a little warmer there...perhaps a little more politey/less curtly informed him of stuff. 

I just saw the post and was like, "Man if that was my introduction and I got that result I'd kinda feel bad" 

Best wishes to all..lets hug this out!  ...Whoa dude, hands above the waist...I'm friendly...but I'm not that friendly!!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Best wishes to all..lets hug this out!  ...Whoa dude, hands above the waist...I'm friendly...but I'm not that friendly!!!


Dave, you've been rolling up seaweed again, haven't you!?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> Dave, you've been rolling up seaweed again, haven't you!?


LoL... "seaweed",  and me don't get along to well... I got most of the bad effects and not the good. I guess it is because I'm so naturally mellow already...So no seaweed in years. (college mostly (35yo now)). I live pretty clean except for the ADD prescription, the 3-6 sodas a day, and the half pack of cigs.... My eccentricities are all natural 

P.S. ...Well I guess that guy is gone, I tried to look up that thread he started but I guess it is gone too? If he said/did horrible things ok, but now he is probably gone for good and if he wasn't so horrible that is one guy we just lost any influence over, and he'll probably go on to keep darts, and who knows what mistakes he'll make/animals will suffer now because we jumped on him and drove him off. Ya part/most of that responsibility is still his..but I think some falls on us too... I say lure em in with sweetness, be tolerant (at first)...then smash em with a hammer if they refuse to fall in line...Not hammer first.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

I did not leave. I was just going for a hiking trip and that last comment seemed to be rude so I had to walk away. I am a nice guy and yes although I am very much experienced on TREE Frogs and very little experience on dart frogs i still like to meet new people in the interests of frogs. ALso for the person that quoted me for the putting a price up for frogs. Im pretty sure i didn't put a price on the frog. I put a price up on the FEEDER ROACHES. Anywho i want to let this all go behind and move on. In 2 weeks will be my first time owning 2 mating paired dart frogs. (ive owned darts before but not a mating pair) leucs and azareus. THE SCIENTIFIC NAME IS (anthonyi) that I will be receiving. I have a basic set up with automatic misting and bioballs with some tree fern substrate and moss and bark hiding places. Ill buy more because i heard they like coconut husks. If anyone is experienced with this breed i am more than willing to accept suggestions. =)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back! 

I didn't see anything wrong with the introduction post. It was basically, "Hi, I've got these, I'm getting those, here's my website, I'll be at a show and I sell bugs". Seemed perfectly fine to me. 

Anyway, good to see you still here. Hope you enjoyed your hike. I took a nap. 

Oh! and Anthonyii are cool little frogs. They have a great call.

Hardly anyone talked to me when I joined frogforum, so now we're even, lol.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They are great frogs,They have a pretty loud call,but in my opinion a nice one.For breeding make sure to give them a bunch of pools for deposition sites.What kind of anthonyi are you getting?


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel Proven Pair
Line: Stewart/Private Breeder


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking frogs!Do you have a full tank shot?You may want to ad some more plants.They seem to like to lay eggs on the leaves.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats not my tank.. Thats my sellers tank.. I will post pics of my tank in a couple of weeks as i am not done with it yet.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I realize that,I read your getting them in a week.I thought you might have your build on it's way already.I also remember seeing the ad for these frogs. Good luck with them.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome to the board Corey. I think the teasing of spring has everyone suffering from a bit of cabin fever. 
Guys, I know Corey from Frog Forum and he is a really nice guy. I agree with Dendro Dave, lets hug this one out.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

well this sort of greeting has happened before. I guess then I should never ask if any one has bumble frogs to trade or sell because I have a breeding project.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pa.walt said:


> well this sort of greeting has happened before. I guess then I should never ask if any one has bumble frogs to trade or sell because I have a breeding project.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Looks like the OP backed out of the deal.

Unfortunate as the frogs look very healthy.

s


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

My vivarium that i was going to use started leaking...i had to do a full breakdown of the tank and reseal with silicone. My vivarium will not be ready in time for the frog arrival.. I did back out of the deal. I have also decided to stick with tree frog breeding instead of go into the darts.. If i did end up selling my darts i would make more than 10k dollars a year and would have to claim taxes... i dont want to do that. I just want a basic hobby with no complications.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Huh? Truly confused by your last post.. Either way, welcome and or goodbye. .


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Huh? Truly confused by your last post.. Either way, welcome and or goodbye. .


The O.P. was called out for backing out of a frog buy, they were explaining that and why.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You'd have to sell a lot of frogs to have that issue.

s


CJ PELCH said:


> ... If i did end up selling my darts i would make more than 10k dollars a year and would have to claim taxes... i dont want to do that. I just want a basic hobby with no complications.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes indeed.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just out of curiosity... Where did you get that 10k/year number? You do realize that the minimum threshold for paying taxes applies to ALL sources of income... So if you have another job and earn more than the minimum amount, you would _technically_ have to pay on anything earned from your hobbies. It's not just if you earn that amount selling frogs... It's if you earn that amount from all sources of income.

Example: If I made $20,000 from employment and sold $500 worth of frogs... I would have to pay the appropriate tax on that $500 as if I had made $20,500 for the year.

From the IRS...
"The IRS presumes that an activity is carried on for profit if it makes a profit during at least three of the last five tax years, including the current year"
(http://www.irs.gov/uac/Business-or-Hobby?-Answer-Has-Implications-for-Deductions)


Anyway, now that I rambled enough to bore everyone... I'll get to my point: keep the frogs you want to keep. Don't let the thought of taxes change your mind about it. You technically probably owe tax money on the red eyes you are breeding and selling too... But that hasn't stopped you has it? It shouldn't change your mind about keeping darts either. Darts are awesome, just go for it.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Because I've spent approximately 10 thousand on all my tanks setups and frogs i own. SO if i sell more than that... Its a tax i will need to file. If people get to know me / help me to a large extent in any manner i give them frogs for free. Im just trying to get my money back for all these darn supplies..


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

But it's a yearly thing... Are you saying you've spent more than $10,000 this year? And are going to spend it again next year, and the year after that, etc etc?


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Darts are awesome, just go for it.[/QUOTE]

I would but after the last repair of tank and new plants / supplies..i am not financially stable enough to buy any more frogs until AFTER the reptile show.


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

No i spent about 9K since last june and 1K since January- MOST EXPENSIVE ITEMS BEING PUMPS/FILTRATION SYSTEMS... WHo knows...my career is military.. I have no idea how long ill be in the hobby of selling/breeding frogs... As of now i am a non deployable unit...that will change soon and i will need to either find a babysitter for them OR sell everything back out.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

CJ PELCH said:


> I would but after the last repair of tank and new plants / supplies..i am not financially stable enough to buy any more frogs until AFTER the reptile show.


 Ok well then that's a different story... Id never recommend spending money you aren't comfortable spending. I'm just saying don't let the thought of having to pay taxes on earnings keep you from enjoying a fun hobby.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

CJ PELCH said:


> No i spent about 9K since last june and 1K since January- MOST EXPENSIVE ITEMS BEING PUMPS/FILTRATION SYSTEMS...


Well then you are really only working with the $1k... Anything you earn beyond could technically be considered income and you could owe taxes on it.

Again, I just want to elaborate on my point of all this... I just don't want the thought of paying taxes to deter you from having fun in this hobby. 

Also, I want to point out that I'm not a tax professional and you should do your own research/speak with a professional before making any decisions... Haha


----------



## CJ PELCH (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes just the thought of taxes is Mindboggeling for me. I even wonder how you can tax military when we are paid with tax payers money anyway. Just weird. Double dipping in my eyes. Uncle Sam ..ahh what would we do without you.


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,



CJ PELCH said:


> Im am specifically looking for LUKE. I would like to breed the BLUE SIDED TREE FROG aka Yellow eyed Tree frog (Agalychnis annae). I heard he was a breeder and was interested in breeding them as well since they are endangered and i want to help the cause =P


three posts which might be helpful for your breeding project:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tree-frogs/73915-blue-sided-leaf-frog-tadpoles-6.html#post729361

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tree-frogs/76055-agalychnis-annae-2.html#post882930

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/tree-frogs/76055-agalychnis-annae-3.html#post890402

kind regards,
Martin


----------

